# Prep for taxes- advice please!!



## MsLadybug (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi folks... I'm new to being a driver as in yesterday! And I've never been an independent driver ever. 
Can someone give me guidance on things I need to do to prepare for next years taxes??
Example ... what things do I save receipts for? What can I write off? Is there an app that can help with keeping track of all this? 
Is it similar to just owning your own business???
I'm considering just going to an accountant and asking their advice but figured I throw it all out to you all first!!
Thank you so much in advance!!
Happy driving!!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Search this forum...
There's lots of info & it's a tired subject.

Welcome


----------



## MsLadybug (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you! I realized that AFTER I posted


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

MsLadybug said:


> Hi folks... I'm new to being a driver as in yesterday! And I've never been an independent driver ever.
> Can someone give me guidance on things I need to do to prepare for next years taxes??
> Example ... what things do I save receipts for? What can I write off? Is there an app that can help with keeping track of all this?
> Is it similar to just owning your own business???
> ...


#1 most important thing....keep a good mileage record! It *is *your own business.


----------

